# imprinting



## Mark Ryden (Mar 25, 2009)

I am getting a new pup, and I was wondering how everyone imprints there pup for Schutzhund.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Mark Ryden said:


> I am getting a new pup, and I was wondering how everyone imprints there pup for Schutzhund.


 That's a pretty broad question , I'd start with finding a good club near you.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

I start at 8 weeks with tracking circles, if it is Spring-Fall. Normally 1-2 x a day. 

Obedience: I do the voraus, some sits, down, stand on a table/bench. Having the pup bark for food and toys. Some back end awareness exercises, backing up and a bit of baby attention work, looking at me equals a reward. A bit of luring into heel position and fronts, but I don’t name any of what I am doing at this stage. 

Protection: we don’t start any formal stuff on the man until at least 12 months. But I do teach my pups to pull, hold, carry, out and bark from day one.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

What Mike said because some clubs insist you do it there way, in particular if your new to training. That's why finding the right club *for you and your dog* can be critical.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

First let it be a puppy! Second find a club that you and your puppy can work with. They should understand how to bring along a puppy and get the most from its genetics...and have fun doing it!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

never understood why dog people use the word "imprinting" but they always do 
"imprinting" does have a meaning as it relates to animals including dogs, so if you care to learn what it really means there are lots of refs on the net

what you probably mean is something along the lines of "early stages of training" 

before you start the preps 4 Schutzhund work you NEED to do this stuff :

let it be a pup like others have said
start at day one making YOU the only person it pays attention to
start practicing more focus drills that are fun for a pup that make it pay attention to you to get what it wants 
start encouraging and building up all the genetics it has that you want to develop, in a play manner mode (hunting chasing biting nose work)
get your recall perfected as a pup
teach it how to learn

i guarantee the sport preps will then be a LOT easier no matter what sport you decide on


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

rick smith said:


> never understood why dog people use the word "imprinting" but they always do
> "imprinting" does have a meaning as it relates to animals including dogs, so if you care to learn what it really means there are lots of refs on the net
> 
> what you probably mean is something along the lines of "early stages of training"


Thank You!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

When I think imprint, I think what information do I want to put there between 7 & 16 weeks. If you haven't worked dog to the advanced stages you can't really know what you want to instill at these early ages and along the way as the pup is maturing. You need help. For me the almighty call off in pursuit is of paramount importance so I started this with my puppy as a baby. As he ages, I keep upping the ante. This one thing can make or break him as an advanced level trial dog. I do other things but as far as thinking of "imprinting" this is the most important. 

Terrasita


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Imprinting is modern talking!!

When you get a pup whatever you have in mind for it, Schutzhund, Mondio, SAR, Water Sports, Avalanche, etc. the main thing is to train the pup to focus on YOU,

There are many ways to do this and above all let the pup have fun whilst you are teaching him. Take him out, let him hear sounds, smells, countryside, town, village, dog clubs, etc.

Check out his retrieving instincts - throw out a tug or similar, wait until he picks it up and immediately call him in a friendly, encouraging voice back to you. Do not take the tug off him at this stage, just praise him for bringing it to you (very important)

Let him jump onto logs in the woods and reward him but do not force him to do this. Climb onto a log pile yourself and if he follows ok, if not, note it.

Take him into the town especially when it is busy, note his reactions.

I am totally against raising a pup for a certain purpose. The time to channel it comes later. First of all one has to be assured one has a pup that focuses totally on its handler, is healthy, athletihc and energetic.

The chanelling into the various sports activities is an easy reach from here when one has surveyed the pup.


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

I would not wait to start "protection." As soon as the puppy is weaned I would have the puppy playing tug with a rag or sack and not just with you but with the helpers at your club. I believe for a lot of dogs there is no need to accomplish any more than this until they are over a year old but personally I would not wait to introduce the puppy to the environment where and to the people with I expected it to function. If it's going to function around Schutzhund clubs, then start bringing it around right away. I am assuming that your club has a clue what to do with puppies and what not to. Selecting a good club is another topic.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Imprinting is modern talking!!
> 
> When you get a pup whatever you have in mind for it, Schutzhund, Mondio, SAR, Water Sports, Avalanche, etc. the main thing is to train the pup to focus on YOU,
> 
> ...


It seems that you and I raise our puppies similarly.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> It seems that you and I raise our puppies similarly.




Same here!
I call that raising a good truck dog. If the dog is solid with all that then it's temperament will determine what direction to go when actual training starts.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

IMPRINTING...monkey see, monkey do. Enough said!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "IMPRINTING...monkey see, monkey do. Enough said!"
lol
for me i think of ducks 

"channeling" is much more "modern talk" for an oldie like me 
...still has a mystical ring to it


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

rick smith said:


> re: "IMPRINTING...monkey see, monkey do. Enough said!"
> lol
> for me i think of ducks
> 
> ...



I like the term "channeling" drives also. If they aren't there you can't "build" them.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

You guys are preaching GOOD!
Sounds like the days when I was teaching kids, you can't teach what they aren't interested in...
:-k


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> It seems that you and I raise our puppies similarly.


I think I'll add "imprinting" to another pet hate of mine "fur savers" which I have since learnt is the chain collar only allowed in Schuthund / IPO. Some call it the choke collar I have read but how it can choke a dog when it is on the dead ring (always possible and, only allowed for Schutzhund / IPO, I do not know.

Go on, I hear you coming - one could hoist it on to a crane attached to the "fur saver" and lift the dog into the air!!


----------

